# Digital betta



## Sparklesnail (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi! So I got a graphics tablet for my birthday in January and decided to try and 'capture' my betta's lovely flowing tail :lol:


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Oh Wow... that is sooo pretty! I actually gasped when I saw it, it's sooo lovely!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Very pretty drawing!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice work, it's always nice to see a fellow artist showing off his skills


----------

